# Weekly Competition 2021-35



## Mike Hughey (Aug 31, 2021)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U F R U R' U R' F U' F U'
*2. *R' F2 U' R U R' U' F U' F' R2
*3. *R F' U' R2 F U2 F' R U2 R U'
*4. *U' R' U' R' F R2 F R2 U' R' U2
*5. *R F R2 F' U2 R' U R' F R2 U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *U B D2 F2 D2 R2 U2 L B2 U' L' F L2 F R D F D'
*2. *B2 D R2 F U' B R B' U2 B D B2 U' D' B2 L2 U' F2 B2
*3. *D B' L' D2 L2 B U2 L2 F2 L2 F' R2 F2 U' R' B2 D' L U2 B2
*4. *D' R2 F D' B2 U2 D L2 B2 L D2 F2 L D2 R' D2 F2 B' R'
*5. *U' F2 U2 B2 F' R2 B' R2 D2 R' D' L' U2 B F U' R2 U' L2

*4x4x4*
*1. *L' U2 L' U2 R' B2 F2 R2 D2 U2 F2 B' R U' L D R' D2 R2 Rw2 Uw2 R' F2 R2 U2 Fw2 R' Uw2 F' L2 R F' Uw U' Rw2 Uw' L U2 Fw F' D2 Rw' F D
*2. *L2 F' R2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 D2 R' B L' U' R2 F2 U' Fw2 Uw2 R' U' Rw2 Fw2 U2 L D' R D' F2 L' Fw' L2 U2 Fw' D Fw' R F' Uw Fw R2 B
*3. *F L2 U2 R2 L U2 L' D2 L' U2 F' D L2 B2 F' L D2 R' F U2 Uw2 Rw2 F2 Rw2 D' R' D' Fw2 B2 U' Rw2 F2 U F' D2 L2 Fw L' Rw' D' B2 Rw Fw' R' Uw2 D'
*4. *F' D2 B2 D2 B2 L R2 D2 L R' F2 U2 D' L2 F2 R' F D L2 U Rw2 Uw2 B U F2 Rw2 F U' L2 B' Rw2 B D' Rw' R F2 Rw R2 D' Uw Fw2 D' Rw' Fw' Uw' Rw
*5. *D2 F2 D2 B2 U B2 U' R2 D B2 R' B2 D' U' B U2 B' L2 F Rw2 D B Rw2 B' Rw2 U' B2 F' Rw2 F' L2 Rw B' R2 D' U2 Fw Uw R2 Uw Rw' L2 Fw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Uw F2 Lw R Bw2 B2 L Dw R' D' L R' Dw2 Lw' Fw R2 Uw D' R' Dw Rw2 Uw2 U2 Dw2 B2 D2 F' U' Uw2 D' Lw' Uw2 Dw' Lw' Rw' R2 D2 Bw2 B' Rw' Dw2 U' F2 Bw Fw D' Lw2 Dw' Uw2 R' B2 U R2 Dw2 R Bw R' Lw B' Bw
*2. *B' Fw2 Uw Dw Fw' R' Dw2 R B Dw Fw2 R2 Dw2 Fw2 B2 L2 Rw Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 D Bw B2 L2 F2 Fw' Uw Dw Lw Fw' Rw F2 Lw2 Dw' Uw' F Uw D L' Dw2 B' Fw2 Rw' R L' Fw2 Dw B2 R Rw' U' Lw F2 Bw D2 U' L' R Fw B2
*3. *F2 Uw2 F2 B Dw Lw2 Fw2 L2 Rw2 F2 Uw U' R2 F D' Rw Fw2 Lw U' R' Dw Bw2 Dw Uw2 D2 L B Dw' R' Uw2 L Rw Fw F' Lw' B' Dw2 Rw2 Dw' Fw2 U' B R D Bw' F2 Rw B D2 Dw' F2 B R' L Bw U Fw2 L2 F2 D'
*4. *Lw L2 D F L' U2 Fw2 Lw Rw' R' Dw F2 Lw2 L' Dw Fw2 Bw2 R2 Uw2 Bw B2 Rw D Fw Dw2 R' Rw' Dw L R2 Fw2 B' F' L' Rw D' Rw B R D Dw2 Uw' U B2 Dw' Uw2 B2 Dw2 Uw' Fw Uw' D R' Fw' Lw2 U Lw' R' U D'
*5. *R2 L2 D F' B D2 Uw' L' D R' Bw2 R2 D Rw2 Uw2 Bw2 Uw R Dw F' Dw2 R Fw2 U' Uw2 R2 Dw' Lw' Fw2 U' D2 L' Fw' U' F2 R' B' R' B R Dw B2 L2 B2 Dw Bw R2 B2 Fw2 Rw2 R Uw Bw' Lw' Bw' L2 Rw' Fw' D Dw

*6x6x6*
*1. *3Fw' Rw' 3Rw' U' L' F Rw Bw' 3Uw2 R Lw' L' Uw' U2 F2 3Uw R2 3Fw 3Uw 3Fw Dw U R 3Fw2 R2 Uw2 3Uw B2 U2 3Fw Fw' R' Lw 3Uw Uw2 Rw2 R2 Bw' B 3Uw' F R2 3Uw2 Lw2 Dw2 Fw' 3Fw D' B Lw D U' 3Rw' 3Fw' Bw U' 3Fw' Rw2 F2 Uw' Rw2 B' Lw 3Fw2 3Uw U 3Rw' B U L2 Fw2 Uw2 U R' Uw2 Dw Fw Bw2 3Rw' Fw2
*2. *Fw Rw Dw' B' 3Uw2 Uw' R' Dw Uw' R2 U Uw L2 3Uw B' L' Dw' 3Uw2 Rw F' D2 3Fw' Uw' 3Rw2 Uw2 Lw' F2 Uw2 L2 F' 3Uw Rw' F' Fw2 U2 Bw2 3Fw L R' Lw2 Rw' 3Rw2 Fw Lw' U2 Lw' 3Fw R' 3Uw2 F2 L Rw D' L' Bw 3Rw L' 3Fw2 Rw' Bw Uw2 R' U' L' 3Rw' B' F2 Dw' B 3Fw2 Dw' 3Rw' Uw2 Dw Bw' R 3Rw B2 3Fw' 3Rw'
*3. *Uw2 Fw2 Uw 3Fw' 3Rw Fw2 B2 3Rw' B' Dw D 3Rw Bw2 U2 Lw' U2 B2 L2 F' 3Rw2 B' L' D F Rw 3Rw2 L F Lw' Uw 3Rw' Uw2 Fw' F2 B D Uw Fw' Bw' Dw Rw2 D' Dw' R' 3Rw B2 L Rw2 Dw2 Lw 3Uw' Rw Bw' D U Lw Fw2 R2 3Rw' 3Fw' Fw' F2 3Rw' R2 Rw' Fw' 3Fw' Bw' Rw B Rw L F B2 Uw' Rw Dw 3Uw2 U2 Fw
*4. *3Fw2 F2 L 3Rw Bw' B2 Lw' L Dw' L Bw2 F' Lw Dw2 Uw' Fw' Lw2 R2 Bw2 L2 Bw' Rw' Dw U R2 3Fw Lw' F' Dw' R' U F2 B2 L' U2 3Rw L Fw2 3Fw' Lw2 3Fw 3Uw2 D2 3Fw' B 3Rw2 B' 3Uw' D' B D2 3Uw2 F Rw2 D Fw Bw' B Rw' L2 D' 3Uw Dw2 R B2 Lw2 B Fw2 D Lw' Bw2 U' Uw2 Dw2 R' Uw R2 Bw2 R2 Fw2
*5. *Rw2 Lw' L' Dw2 3Rw D' R Rw' L' B2 Fw2 D2 3Rw2 B L R F2 Lw' F2 Rw' B' Rw 3Fw Dw B2 Lw2 L2 U Uw F' 3Rw L 3Uw R2 Dw Fw Uw2 3Fw2 Rw' 3Fw' Dw2 Rw' 3Uw' Bw' 3Rw2 3Uw Uw B Dw2 U' 3Rw2 Lw' B2 Uw 3Fw2 B2 Lw2 F' B Fw2 3Rw' Dw B Rw2 Lw 3Fw' Dw2 3Uw2 B2 Dw' 3Fw' Fw2 Bw' R D 3Rw2 B 3Uw2 3Fw' Fw

*7x7x7*
*1. *3Dw' D Fw2 3Lw' 3Uw 3Dw' Fw 3Dw2 F' Rw 3Uw2 3Lw2 D' Dw2 U' R2 Uw 3Dw' Dw2 Fw2 3Dw Dw2 Bw' F Dw' 3Fw2 U' 3Fw2 R2 F2 3Uw' 3Bw B' L' Bw' 3Bw Rw' 3Rw2 3Lw' Uw' 3Rw 3Uw' Bw' R Uw2 Rw' L 3Uw U' 3Lw' U2 3Bw2 Dw2 R2 3Dw' Uw U B' R' Lw2 3Rw2 Rw' 3Lw' 3Fw' 3Bw Bw Uw2 Dw2 L 3Rw2 Fw' F2 3Dw' D2 F2 3Uw Bw2 F U2 D2 Bw' D' 3Uw2 3Dw 3Rw 3Lw' Uw2 L2 U2 Uw' Bw Uw2 Lw' 3Rw2 D' Rw Fw Uw2 U2 3Fw'
*2. *3Lw Rw' 3Bw' 3Dw2 D2 3Rw R' Fw' Rw2 R' Dw' 3Bw2 Fw2 Rw' D2 B' 3Lw 3Uw Dw 3Dw2 B L2 Fw' 3Lw2 3Fw2 3Lw 3Bw' Lw2 Bw2 Fw U' Fw' Rw' L2 Bw L U 3Lw2 3Fw2 Fw2 Lw2 3Bw' Lw U' R Rw F 3Uw2 Dw U2 R Dw Rw2 3Lw2 R 3Dw2 3Uw' U' Uw F2 3Rw 3Uw' 3Dw Lw B' Dw2 D' L' D2 Bw' Fw U Uw F2 B2 Bw2 R L 3Dw2 3Lw' Bw' 3Rw2 F Dw' R' Fw F U D2 F2 Dw2 Uw' 3Bw' Uw' 3Uw2 Bw' Dw2 U Fw2 3Uw2
*3. *D 3Dw2 F' Bw 3Bw' D' Rw2 Uw' B2 3Dw' Dw' 3Fw2 3Uw2 Bw2 Uw' Bw' F2 U D2 Fw' Lw' U' Bw' 3Dw 3Fw' Dw' 3Fw' Bw2 L Fw2 3Uw2 L' Bw 3Fw2 F Dw' L 3Fw' R2 L' 3Bw' Bw' 3Dw' 3Fw2 3Dw Bw' F2 3Fw' B2 3Uw' B' U2 3Rw' Dw Rw2 3Uw Dw Uw2 Bw2 Dw 3Fw' R Uw R U L R F' 3Lw D2 3Fw' F 3Dw' R2 3Dw' Dw2 3Lw' R' 3Rw' Fw2 3Fw' 3Uw' Lw2 B Lw' F' 3Bw Uw' 3Uw' 3Lw2 Uw D 3Bw' Lw2 L F2 Lw' R2 U' 3Bw
*4. *D Rw2 3Uw2 3Fw' 3Dw R 3Fw' D B Uw R' Uw2 3Rw Uw' U' 3Uw' D2 B' R2 3Dw2 R Lw2 Dw' B2 3Fw2 F' Rw' B' Fw' 3Lw 3Rw' 3Dw' Lw' Rw2 B Dw 3Uw 3Fw' F 3Uw' Bw2 R2 Fw' Lw2 Bw Fw' R Rw D F2 D 3Uw2 Uw2 Bw Lw2 3Fw' Lw' 3Fw' 3Uw' R' F Fw' U' 3Bw2 Bw2 B' D' L' Rw' 3Fw2 Lw2 B2 3Bw' Lw2 L Dw 3Uw2 D B U' D2 L2 Uw 3Uw' Rw Lw' 3Uw L' Dw L' Fw' R' L2 3Bw2 D 3Fw' Rw Uw R' 3Lw'
*5. *F2 B2 U2 Dw F' 3Bw' R2 3Dw2 3Uw2 Uw' 3Lw U D L2 3Dw2 3Lw Fw' U' Uw Lw 3Dw' R' Lw 3Dw' Dw' L2 Uw' Rw U' F 3Fw' Uw R2 3Uw' Fw2 B Lw2 L B' 3Rw 3Uw2 Uw2 D Bw' B2 3Uw F2 R' 3Dw L2 Lw' 3Dw' L' D2 3Dw' Fw Bw2 3Dw' 3Fw 3Uw U 3Dw2 R' 3Dw 3Rw2 3Lw Uw' 3Dw' D' Rw 3Dw2 3Bw' L' 3Lw2 D' B Rw Lw' U Dw' Fw' 3Fw2 D2 B R2 3Dw2 3Fw F 3Uw B' 3Rw' 3Uw2 U Uw' Dw' Fw' L2 Dw B Uw2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F U R' F U R U' R F' U2
*2. *R' F2 U2 F R U2 R F' U' R2 U2
*3. *R' F' U F U' F R2 U' R2 U' F'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 F2 L2 F2 L' D2 B2 D2 L' F2 L2 B L' F' R' U L2 F2 L2 Uw2
*2. *U' R' U2 B U2 B2 D2 R2 F' L2 R' B' L' F2 D' R2 U B D2 Rw2 Uw2
*3. *L2 B2 R F' B2 D' B2 R2 U L2 R2 U R' B' D L2 D2 B2 D' Fw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 L U F2 U R2 B2 D' F2 D2 U L2 B L F' L' U2 L F2 L2 Uw2 R D B2 Rw2 Fw2 D Fw2 U2 Fw2 R D2 U Fw Uw2 F' U L Uw2 Rw' Fw R' Fw' F' D2 x y2
*2. *B F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F U2 L2 D2 R2 D B' D' L' B2 U R' F R' Uw2 Fw2 R' D' L B2 U R Uw2 R2 Fw2 U' D2 Fw' L D2 F U R' Uw R Fw2 B Uw Rw' Uw2 x' y
*3. *U R2 F L' D2 B' U2 L2 F B R2 B2 U' B2 U' L D2 B2 D' Fw2 L' U2 Rw2 B' L2 F2 Uw2 B L U2 B' Rw2 Uw Fw2 F Uw B' R' U R' U Fw' U' x

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' Bw2 U' Bw Uw B' Bw' Lw2 B' U2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 Fw' Dw2 L2 Dw' Rw2 Dw' Fw' D2 Dw Bw2 Rw2 B' D' Dw2 Lw' Fw' L' D Bw' L2 Bw2 R' Rw Dw' Bw Uw2 F B L B' Lw2 L Fw L Lw Uw2 B2 Lw' B Fw2 L' Bw2 Uw Bw Fw' U2 R 3Uw'
*2. *Uw' Lw Rw2 U Fw' Uw' U2 L2 D' Uw2 Bw2 B Lw' U' R Rw D Fw' F D2 Fw' U2 L' Uw R Dw Fw2 B Dw Fw D' Lw2 Uw' B' Rw' Bw' Fw D2 U' R Dw R Bw2 U F2 L' Uw B2 Dw R2 Dw2 Bw' Lw D' Dw2 R Uw B Fw Rw 3Rw 3Uw
*3. *L Uw' R2 F2 Rw2 F' Lw2 Dw' L D' R Fw L F' Fw2 Uw2 F' D Uw' F' Fw2 U2 B Rw2 F2 R' Lw F2 D' U2 Dw Rw2 F Dw2 F2 B2 L' Dw2 D' Uw' U2 Rw2 Lw B Rw' Bw2 Lw B' D2 Lw' Rw Uw2 F L Uw2 F' Fw D' Dw Bw' 3Rw' 3Uw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *L Dw2 F' B D2 R Lw 3Uw' B2 U2 Fw' 3Fw2 Rw' Uw' Lw R Dw 3Rw2 Dw F2 Rw2 Fw 3Uw2 L D2 B L Dw' 3Fw R' Fw Dw' 3Fw F2 3Uw2 Bw2 B2 Uw2 D Bw' 3Uw' L' 3Rw Bw2 3Rw' Bw Rw2 Bw Uw U2 Dw' Lw' Dw 3Uw2 3Fw2 Bw Fw' L Rw2 B2 Bw2 3Rw' F U F R Bw R' F2 L Rw' U' L D2 3Rw Dw' Lw2 R 3Fw B' x2 y'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw 3Lw 3Fw' Rw2 3Rw2 B L' Bw2 L' Rw' 3Fw2 3Rw' F' Uw' 3Dw2 3Rw Fw Rw2 Bw2 3Uw D 3Rw' Uw' F' 3Dw' B 3Lw R2 Dw' 3Fw2 3Dw2 Dw2 R2 F 3Bw' Dw Lw2 3Lw R' 3Rw' Bw' U D 3Dw Uw' Lw' D' 3Uw Dw' U2 F2 3Uw2 3Rw2 Dw2 Lw2 Bw 3Lw' 3Dw Lw' 3Fw' 3Lw' Rw2 F2 Lw Bw U2 3Uw2 3Bw2 3Rw Lw' U' 3Lw2 Bw2 Uw' Fw 3Bw2 U 3Lw' F' Fw2 D2 3Rw2 Fw2 L Uw 3Fw Rw2 3Fw2 B 3Rw2 D 3Rw' Uw D F2 Fw' Uw F2 Uw2 3Rw x y

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U L' R F U' F L2 F2 R' F' U Fw
*2. *R2 F2 L F' R' U' F U' R B' R' B2 L2 B U2 L2 B' D2 R2 Fw' Uw
*3. *F' R' B' U' D2 R' D F R2 U2 B' U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R B U2 Rw Uw'
*4. *F2 D2 R' F B' L' B U' F2 D2 B2 L' F2 B2 R' D F2 D Rw' Uw2
*5. *F2 R U D F R U' R' L U2 R' U2 D' R B U Fw Uw2
*6. *U F L B' F2 U B2 U' L2 U' L2 F R2 D2 L' R' D' B D2 Fw Uw2
*7. *R' D2 R U2 F2 L' R2 B2 R D' F' L2 R2 B' D2 R' D2 B U Fw Uw'
*8. *U' L U2 B2 L2 D2 R' F2 R F U' B2 F L2 R B U F L' Fw' Uw'
*9. *D2 B2 F' L2 U2 R2 U2 B R2 D R' U R B D2 R' B2 R2 U Fw' Uw
*10. *D L F R' D B2 U F' L R2 U' F2 L2 U F2 L2 D B2 F' U Fw' Uw2
*11. *R2 F' D' L' U F' L2 U' F' R2 D R2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' L U2 Rw2 Uw
*12. *L D' L F2 L U2 R B2 L2 D2 U2 L D' B D L2 F D U2 Rw Uw
*13. *U' R2 L' F2 L U2 D2 F' D' B2 L B2 L F2 L' D2 R F2 U2 Fw'
*14. *U' F D' F2 L D2 U' L2 D' F2 U F L2 D2 B F R U Rw' Uw2
*15. *R2 B' L2 U B2 F2 D U' L U2 F' D B D' F' D2 L2 F2 Uw'
*16. *D2 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 B' D' L' F2 U2 B' U L R' U2 F U2 Rw' Uw
*17. *D2 F2 D' U' B2 D R' B U' F' U' L' R2 U F R2 F R'
*18. *U2 R2 B F U2 B' L2 F2 R' D' R2 F U2 L R2 F R' U B' Uw
*19. *D R' L' D' R F' B U2 R' U2 B D2 B2 R2 B2 L F2 B2 Rw' Uw
*20. *D' R2 F' U R2 B' U2 D L' U' B2 R2 D B2 D' B2 L U2 Rw Uw2
*21. *R' B' R2 F D2 U2 F' D2 R' U F2 D B' U' F U B' F Rw
*22. *B' L F D2 F2 B' R' L2 U' L2 D L2 D' R2 D' B2 D' R2 F R Fw' Uw'
*23. *B2 L D' L F R D' F' R U2 F' R F2 R L B2 D2 B2 R2 Uw'
*24. *B' D' L B2 U2 L' U2 F2 D2 R D2 R B' F' U2 R F' D' R U Rw2 Uw2
*25. *U L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 U' R' B2 L B' F' U2 R U2 F U2 Rw2
*26. *B2 D2 F U2 R' F2 L' D2 L2 U2 B2 L' B' D2 L B R' D' B' Rw2 Uw2
*27. *U F2 U L2 B2 U F D U L2 F2 R' D F U2 R' F L Fw' Uw
*28. *U' R2 F B' D' L2 U2 F B2 D2 R2 L2 B2 L D2 R B L U' Fw' Uw2
*29. *B' R2 D2 R2 B' D2 L2 F R D' R' D' F D' B D2 R F2 R' Fw Uw'
*30. *U2 B2 L2 D R2 U' B2 U2 B' L' D R2 D' U F' L2 R F2 D' Fw' Uw2
*31. *U D2 B D2 L2 U2 F' U2 L2 U R B' F L' D L' U Rw2
*32. *L' U2 R' D2 B2 R F2 R B' L F' L2 B2 D B2 L R2 D R2 Uw'
*33. *R2 U L2 F2 D2 U' F2 B L R U' L' R2 U' B' D' L' R2 B' Rw' Uw2
*34. *L B2 R2 F2 L2 F R2 D2 B' R' F D' B2 R2 B2 D2 F' L' D2 Fw'
*35. *B2 R' L' F R2 F U2 R F' D' F B U2 R2 U2 L2 F' L2 D Rw2 Uw2
*36. *U' R2 U2 R' D2 R' B2 L F D' L U2 R2 F' L B' D' L' Fw Uw2
*37. *R2 U D2 R D' F2 B R B2 D' L2 U R2 F2 U L2 B2 R B Rw' Uw2
*38. *D2 B2 R2 D' B2 R B U B2 R F2 B2 L' B2 R2 U2 B' U2 F Rw2 Uw2
*39. *F2 L2 R2 F' D2 F2 U2 L2 B F2 R' B2 D' R' U' L2 B' F L' Uw'
*40. *B' D2 L2 U' L2 D F2 R2 D L2 R' U' L B' U B' D2 F U2 Rw2 Uw2
*41. *B' D F2 R' F D F2 R' D R D R2 U D R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 R' Fw
*42. *B R' L U2 L' F' D' R2 U L2 F2 U F2 U B2 D L' F R2 Uw
*43. *F2 D F R2 F2 L2 U2 D R' F' D' L' B2 R B2 R2 U2 L' D2 Rw' Uw
*44. *F R' F L2 F2 L' D B2 R' D' B2 R' D2 R2 L2 F2 L' U2 F2 Rw2 Uw
*45. *B U R2 U2 F2 L2 B L2 B U2 R' U B' D B2 R F L R' Fw' Uw2
*46. *B' R2 B D2 L2 B2 L' F2 D2 L D2 R' F U B' F2 L' U2 B' Uw
*47. *U F' L2 F L U' F' B2 U F2 B2 L2 B2 R' U2 D2 B2 U2 F Rw2 Uw'
*48. *U F' U2 B2 D F2 D R2 D' U2 F' U2 F2 D2 B L' F' L U2 Fw' Uw'
*49. *B L U B2 L2 R D2 B2 F2 L' U' R B R' D2 F L2 U' Rw2 Uw2
*50. *F U' B' R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 R' B2 L D2 R2 U' R2 D F2 U2 F2 U2 Fw Uw2
*51. *L F2 L U2 D R' L U2 B' R2 F2 B' L2 U2 F' U' B' L2 U Rw Uw
*52. *F' L F' U2 R2 F' U' F' D F' D2 F' R2 F B2 U2 B R U' Rw2 Uw2
*53. *B R2 U2 R D2 L D2 L' F2 D2 F' D' L B R U F' U B' Uw2
*54. *F U R' F D2 R2 F U2 L2 D2 F D2 L' R' U2 F D' L D2 Fw
*55. *B F2 L2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 L2 F L' U2 F' R D F' U2 F' Rw2 Uw
*56. *R' F2 L' U' D' F2 U' B R U2 L' F2 R' D2 R2 D2 R U R2 Fw Uw'
*57. *R2 F L' B2 D2 R D' R2 U2 L2 B' D' R2 U F2 R2 U F2 U' Fw' Uw'
*58. *F' U2 F2 R F2 D2 R' B' R B D2 L' U' B2 F2 U2 Rw Uw2
*59. *D2 B2 D' B' L2 R2 D2 U2 F L2 B D F2 R D' R' D' U2 Fw'
*60. *B R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F R' U B U L2 D U L' F' R' Fw' Uw2
*61. *F2 U2 B2 L' B2 L2 D' F2 L2 D L2 U2 B D2 F2 L' R' B D' U' Fw
*62. *B' U2 B2 L2 U2 F' L2 U2 R2 L' D' B U L U' B R2 D R F' Rw' Uw2
*63. *D L' F D R2 L D' U2 F U2 F L2 B R2 F B2 U2 L2 R Fw' Uw
*64. *U' D' F2 R D F L' D' F2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 R F' R' B' Uw'
*65. *F2 U2 B2 F2 D R2 D' F U B U2 L' B2 L2 D2 U L U2 Rw
*66. *F2 L B' F' U2 L2 R2 B D2 B' L U' R2 U L' U2 L' U2 R' Fw Uw2
*67. *R2 F L D' F2 L2 B R2 D2 R2 B' D2 L F2 U F2 R2 D2 R Uw
*68. *F' D' F2 D2 L D F D' L D2 R' F2 U D F2 L2 U F2 U2 Fw
*69. *F R2 L' F2 D' B' U' F' L2 F D2 L2 U2 B' D2 F L' U' L' Uw2
*70. *B2 U R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 U R2 B' D2 R2 U L R' U R2 B2 U Rw Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F U R2 F' R D R' D B' D' L F D2 B' D2 B R2 U2
*2. *D F' U2 D' B D F2 R' B2 D' L2 D2 F2 R2 B' U' B'
*3. *L2 D' B2 D2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 R' U2 R2 B' L R' D U R' U B'
*4. *U2 B' U F' D' R2 U' L' B' D' R D' L2 B2 D L2 B2 U F2 L2
*5. *U F' U' L D B2 U2 L2 R2 U' B2 L2 B L2 D B2 D L' D2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L' U2 R B2 F2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 U' R2 B' L F' D2 L' D L2 B'
*2. *L' D' F U2 F' R' L2 F D' B2 R2 U R2 B2 U B2 D' B' U'
*3. *B2 R B2 F2 L B2 D2 B2 U' B L R B R2 B' L D' L2 U
*4. *F2 L' D2 U2 B2 L' F2 R' U2 L' D2 F L R D L D F2 U2
*5. *B' R' F2 D' L2 U2 B2 D L2 U2 L' B' L' R' F D U B2 L2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D F2 D R2 F2 U R2 D2 B D2 L' B' L U F' L' B' R' D2
*2. *R U' L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 U2 B' L' U2 B' F' D' L U' F'
*3. *F2 R U' L' U F D B R2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 D' R2 L2 D' B
*4. *U' F2 D2 R2 F2 L U2 F2 U2 B' D L2 B' D2 R2 U2 L F' U'
*5. *L2 U' R2 D L2 D' R2 B' L F L B2 R F U2 B' U

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U R2 B U2 R2 F' L2 F2 L2 R2 D F' D' L' D R2 D2 L2 R' F' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L' B2 L B2 F2 D2 L B2 F D F L' F D2 F2 R' F2 R D2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U' B R' D' B2 U2 L2 D F2 U B F' L2 U F2 D B' R U R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R' U' R U F R U2 R F' U2 R2
*3. *F' R' D2 U2 L2 B2 F U2 B R2 L' B D' R2 U L' B2 R
*4. *R' D' R2 D B2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 L F2 R' D B' U2 R' L' B' Rw2 B' Uw2 B L Uw2 U2 F' R F2 Uw2 B L2 Uw Fw2 R B Uw Rw' Uw Rw D2 R F2 Rw

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R U2 R' U' R' F U' R2 U' R2 U2
*3. *R' F' D2 R2 F' D2 R' F R2 B D' L2 U' F2 U' R2 U F2 B2 R2
*4. *R2 F' L U' L' U R L2 D2 U' F2 L2 D F2 L2 U2 L2 R B' U' Uw2 Fw2 B L' B2 Uw2 Fw2 L B' L2 Uw2 B R2 Uw' B L' F' U' B' Rw' U Fw' B2 Uw' L2 Fw'
*5. *B2 U' F2 U D2 F2 B Bw' R2 Uw2 F R2 U Uw Lw2 D' Bw' Lw2 R2 F' Fw Rw L' Fw' Bw' U' Fw2 Uw2 B' Rw Dw2 D2 Lw' D Fw' U Fw' Lw2 L' Rw Dw' L2 D' U2 R' L2 U2 Fw F L Bw2 B' Fw' R' Uw2 U R2 L' Fw' Dw'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U2 R' U' R U R' F R U2 R' F2
*3. *F L' D2 L R2 U R2 U L2 U' L2 F L B' R U2 L2 D
*4. *R2 L2 F' L2 F' D2 F L2 R' U' B2 L' U L F D2 U2 F' R Uw2 R2 B' L Uw2 L' Fw2 R' D2 L2 F' Uw2 R' Uw' B2 D' Rw2 L' Fw' Rw2 U' Rw Fw2 U Rw F
*5. *Uw L F Rw2 D U F R2 L Rw2 F U R' Fw Rw Fw' D Lw B2 Lw2 R2 U2 D2 B' U' Fw B2 U' Fw' F2 Uw F2 Dw Lw' Rw Uw' R' Fw' D2 Dw' B L' D Dw2 Lw' Fw U2 Bw Uw' Rw L2 R' F Lw2 Rw' F Bw B L Dw
*6. *B2 Rw2 L 3Uw2 Rw Fw' Uw2 Dw' Lw Bw2 3Fw2 Dw' 3Fw2 Lw' Dw2 D2 Lw2 F2 3Fw 3Uw' 3Rw Fw2 B2 U 3Uw' Lw 3Rw Fw2 Uw' B' Rw' 3Fw F' L Lw 3Fw U L Bw L2 F Bw' 3Fw2 Lw Fw F2 3Fw2 R' L' Rw Lw' Bw Lw2 Uw' U2 3Uw' 3Rw2 Bw L2 U2 3Uw2 L Rw 3Fw Dw2 Lw L2 R' 3Uw' Dw2 U2 Uw' Rw' U L2 B 3Rw' Fw2 3Fw2 U2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U2 F U' R2 U' R U' R' U R' F
*3. *R' D F2 L2 F2 D L2 U B2 L2 F' R' U2 F U F' U L F' R'
*4. *D B D2 B2 F' D2 L2 B L2 D2 L2 U2 D' L D' B2 L B2 D U Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 L' U D R Uw2 R D' Rw2 D' U2 F' R2 L Uw' Fw D Rw Fw Rw' Fw2 F'
*5. *Uw2 F2 D Uw R' B2 Dw' R' F' Fw2 Bw R F Fw' Lw2 Rw' F D2 Fw' Rw L2 Lw2 Fw2 Dw2 R2 Rw' Dw2 L' Lw2 Fw' Dw' R' D' B Uw2 B' R2 F2 Bw' Rw' F' Rw' F2 Dw2 Bw U D B' Bw' Uw Rw2 Dw L' Fw B' Bw2 D2 Dw Bw R
*6. *3Fw D2 B' 3Fw L Dw L' U2 3Uw2 3Fw' Rw2 Bw' Lw 3Fw2 3Uw2 Lw' Dw' R2 Fw L' Uw2 L2 3Uw B2 D 3Fw F' B D2 Fw' F 3Uw2 Rw D Dw Bw2 U2 Bw Fw' U R2 Rw' 3Fw' Lw Dw' B' L 3Rw2 Dw' 3Rw Uw R2 F' Bw B2 Lw 3Fw D2 Uw' Rw B R' Dw2 R2 L 3Fw 3Uw' B2 Rw' L' D' 3Fw2 Bw2 3Uw U2 D' 3Fw2 Fw' Rw' 3Uw2
*7. *R D R' Rw 3Lw' 3Rw' 3Fw' F B2 3Rw 3Dw2 Bw2 Dw' B 3Rw' Uw R 3Rw Bw' L Fw2 3Dw' Lw2 R' Uw 3Rw2 B R2 Dw2 Lw2 Uw 3Fw2 F' 3Uw' U Bw' Lw2 Dw' L2 Bw' L 3Bw2 3Rw' 3Fw2 U2 Dw' 3Bw2 Uw' Rw' 3Dw2 3Lw Dw' B2 Rw L' U' R Rw D2 3Fw' D2 3Uw' 3Lw2 Uw2 3Lw' 3Fw' R' 3Fw2 Dw2 3Fw2 Rw Uw Rw2 Bw' U Lw' Rw' L2 3Fw 3Rw2 Uw' D' Lw2 3Dw' R' Rw' D2 3Uw 3Fw2 F' 3Uw' 3Dw2 F' B' R2 3Dw2 Bw U Dw B'

*Clock*
*1. *UR5- DR1- DL3- UL4- U3+ R0+ D1+ L3+ ALL3- y2 U3- R3+ D6+ L2- ALL4+ UL
*2. *UR2+ DR2+ DL1+ UL4- U2- R5- D1- L4- ALL5+ y2 U0+ R2- D2+ L3- ALL6+ UL
*3. *UR6+ DR4+ DL3- UL6+ U4+ R0+ D3+ L4- ALL6+ y2 U3+ R4- D3+ L0+ ALL2- UL
*4. *UR4- DR5+ DL6+ UL1- U2+ R6+ D4- L1- ALL5- y2 U5- R4+ D5- L3+ ALL5- DR UL
*5. *UR1+ DR4- DL4- UL2- U3- R4- D2- L2+ ALL2+ y2 U3+ R3+ D6+ L2- ALL4- UR DR DL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L B' R' U L' U R' U B R' L l' r' b
*2. *R' L' R' U L' U' B U L' U' R' l' b
*3. *U L R' U' B' U B L' U' B' R' l r b
*4. *B R' U R' U R L U B' R' B u' l r'
*5. *U B' R U L B U' R' B U' B' u l' b

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,5) / (-3,0) / (-2,-5) / (-3,0) / (5,-1) / (4,-5) / (5,0) / (-3,-3) / (4,-3) / (4,0) / (4,0) / (-2,0) /
*2. *(4,3) / (2,-4) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (4,-5) / (-4,-3) / (-3,0) / (4,0) / (5,0) / (2,0) / (-2,0) / (4,0) /
*3. *(-5,0) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-4,-4) / (0,-3) / (1,0) / (-3,-3) / (-1,0) / (-4,0) / (6,-2) / (4,-4)
*4. *(1,-3) / (5,2) / (1,-2) / (-4,-1) / (3,-3) / (0,-2) / (6,-3) / (2,-5) / (-2,0) / (-5,-4) / (6,-4)
*5. *(1,3) / (3,0) / (-1,5) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-5,-5) / (-1,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,0) / (5,0) / (-2,-5) / (-1,-4)

*Skewb*
*1. *R U B' R U R B L B' U B'
*2. *U R L' U' B L R' B' L' B U'
*3. *U R U R U' R' B' L R U' L'
*4. *R B L U L' U' R L B R' L'
*5. *U B L B' R B' U' B R' U L

*KiloMinx*
*1. *flip U L2 F U' L2' BR' U2' L flip L2' BR2 U BR2 U' BL2 L2' U2 R F' U2 F2' U F' R2' F' R2 U2' F2'
*2. *R2 flip U2 BL2' U2 BR2' BL BR2 R2' flip U' R BR R' BR2 U L2 BL' U2' F2' U' R F2' U2 R2' U' R2 U2' F
*3. *L2 flip BL2 U2' F' U BL' U2 L' flip R2' L' BR' U L2 BL2 BR' BL2 F2 U R2' U2 R2' F' R F2 R2 U' R2' U2
*4. *F2 flip U R' BL U' L BL' BR2 flip U' F2 L2 F2 BR2 BL2 U BL2 R' F R' U2' F2' R2 F2' U F' U2 R
*5. *U2' R2 L' U BR2' R' BL' BR2' flip L2' BL BR' BL2 U BR2 BL' R U' R2' F U2 F U' F2 U R2' U F2

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U R' F R F R' U' R2 U' R' U'
*3. *L U' F B2 D2 R2 U' B2 D F2 L2 D R B2 D' L B' F2 R2 U2
*4. *L2 D2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F R2 B L' D2 U' R2 D R' D' F2 B' R2 D' Uw2 F' U2 Fw2 Uw2 B' D B R2 Fw2 B' F2 Rw Fw2 U B U Rw' D' Fw Uw' Fw' Uw F' Uw'
*5. *F2 Uw Rw2 D Uw' U B U Lw' Bw2 L2 Lw Dw' Lw U' Dw Uw' R' F Bw' Rw' Fw D L' Lw' Uw2 Rw2 R' F2 Rw' B' Lw F D Rw' L2 Fw' Uw2 Bw' U' R D' Bw' D' U F' Lw Fw F' Dw' F R Lw' Dw2 Bw2 U' R F2 D Rw'
*OH. *U B' R D' L' D B U2 D' R B2 R2 D2 B2 D' F2 D
*Clock. *UR5- DR1+ DL1+ UL5- U0+ R1+ D1- L6+ ALL3+ y2 U5+ R3+ D5+ L6+ ALL2- UR
*Mega. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *R L B' U' R U L U R' B' R' u l
*Square-1. *(0,5) / (1,-2) / (0,-3) / (-4,-4) / (3,-3) / (0,-2) / (-3,0) / (6,-1) / (0,-2) / (-2,0) / (2,-4) / (-2,0) /
*Skewb. *B U B' U' R' B L U' R' U L

*Redi Cube*
*1. *R' F' R r' f r' b' r B L B' R' F' L B' R
*2. *L B b' B' l f r b' B b' R B L F' L' B
*3. *L' R' b l' r' R' B r' b' B' F' L' B' L R B'
*4. *l b' l b l r' b' f' l' L R' F' L B R F' R
*5. *r' b r b l' b B' L B R' F' L' R F' L' R'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw' U Rw R' B Uw Rw' B Uw' L R Lw' Rw' Lw' Uw' Bw' Lw Rw Lw u' l' r
*2. *Bw Uw B Lw Uw U L R B Uw L' Bw Lw Rw' Lw' Rw' Bw' u l r b
*3. *Uw' B' Rw' Uw U' Lw Bw' L Bw R B Lw' Bw Lw Uw Rw' Bw' Lw u r' b'
*4. *Lw U' Lw L Uw L' Bw' U' L' R B' Rw Bw Lw Uw Rw' Uw' Lw Bw' r
*5. *Rw' L B' Rw' U' Bw' L Uw L B Uw' Bw Uw Rw Uw' Rw Lw Rw' l r'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R U R U L D L U R2 D L3 D2 R2 U3 R D2 L3 U2 R2 D2 L D L U R U L U R2 D3
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U2 L D R3 U L2 D R D L D L U2 R3 U L2 D R D L D L U2 R2 D R U2 L D L D R D R U3 L2 D2 R D L2 U3
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R U R U L2 D R U L2 D R D R2 U L D2 L2 U2 R U R D2 R D L3 U R2 D L U3 R D2 R U L D L U2 L D
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R2 U L2 D2 R U R U L U R D L2 D R2 U L2 D L D R3 U L3 U2 R D2 L D R2 U L2 U2 R D
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U L U R D R2 D L U2 R D L U L2 D R2 D L U R D2 R U3 L D2 R U L D2 L U L D R U3 L D2 R

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U B' D B2 L' F2 R' U2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U' F L' U2 L' R2 F R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R2 D F2 R2 U B2 L2 U' F2 U2 F' L' B2 U B F' U2 L' R' F2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R' D L B U2 R2 D2 F' U2 B F2 R2 D' R' B2 F U' F' D2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F U F2 D U' F2 D2 R' U B' D U2 L2 F L B2 R B2 U R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F U' B2 U' F' L2 D B2 D' L2 B2 F2 R' B D2 U2 F' R2 D' R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 D L U2 L' B' F2 R D F' D U' F L2
*2. *U D2 F' U2 L2 U2 B F' R2 D' F' D' R2 F2 R D L' D R2
*3. *U L B U D2 B2 L' B' U R B' U B2 U' L2 U' F2 D' B2
*4. *U2 R2 D2 L B2 U2 R' B L' F' D2 F D' F U B' D' F'
*5. *B L D B L F D2 L' D2 F' R2 B U2 R2 D2 R2 F' U2 L2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UF UR UL UB UR UF UL UF UL UB UR UL UB UL LB UB UL UB RF UR UF UL UB UL LB UB LB LF UF UR UL RB UB UR RB LF UL UB UR UF LF UF DB DF RF LF DL DB DR DF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL UB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- UF+2 UR UF-2 UL-2 RB+ DR DF DR+2 RB-2
*2. * UF UB UL UF UB UR UL UB UL UF UB UR LB UB UR RF UF UL UB UR LB RF UF UR LF UF UL UB RB UR UB UL UF UR UB UL UF DB DR RB UR UB UL DB DR UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LF DR UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB DF UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RF DR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ UL+2 LB UL-2 DR+2 DF LF+ DR-2 DB+ DL+2 LF UF LF+ DB RB UR+2 DB+2
*3. * UF UB UL UF UL UF UR UF UR UF UB UR UB UR UL UB LB RF UR UB UL UF UR UF RF UR UF UB UR RF RB UR UB RF UF RF UR RB LF UL LB UL DL LF DF DL DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF DF UB+ UR UB+2 UL+2 LB RF+2 UF DR+ RF-
*4. * UF UL UB UL UB UR UB UL UF UR UL UF UL UB UR UB LB UB UR UL LB RF UF UL UB UR RF UF UL UB RB UR RB LF UF UL LB UB RF LF UF RF UR LF UF DB DL DR DB LB UB RB DL DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF LF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB DF UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UB RF- DB- DR RF+ DB+ UL+2 LB UL-2 LF-2 UF DB+ RB UR+2 DL+2 LF- DB- UB+ UR UB+2 RF+ DB-2
*5. * UR UF UL UF UB UL UB UR UL UF UL UB UR UB LB UB UL LB RF UF UR UL UF RF UR UB LB RF UR RB UR UB RF RB UB LF UL UF UR LB RB LF UL LF DL LB DL DR RF RB DB DR RB UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RF UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RF DR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ UB+2 UL UB-2 DF+2 RF UR+ RB+ DF-2 LF+ UF+2 LF DL-

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *R' F R F' R' U L F L' F' U' BR' D' F' D F BR R L F' L' R' F' L' R U F L BL' L B' BL' U R' L' B'
*2. *R F' BR' D' F' D F BR R' F R' F BR' F' D' F D BR U L F R U L' F R' U' R' BL' D B R' BR' BL' U'
*3. *F' R' F L' R' U' R U L BR' D' F' D F BR R F' R' L U R L' R' F U' R L' U' L' R BL' BR D' BL B' U'
*4. *F' R F' R BR' D' F' D F BR F D BR' D' BR R D' F D U F U' F' L U' R F R L U' R U' BL' L BR BL' D'
*5. *R L' R' U' R U L R D BR D' F' R' D BR D' R F' R U F' L F R' U' L' F' R' U R F' R BR' B L' U' R' U' B'


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 31, 2021)

Me: here we go again...


----------



## LukasCubes (Aug 31, 2021)

yay more scrambles I always forget to do but want to do them anyway


----------



## Garf (Sep 2, 2021)

Man, that is a lot of puzzles to try scrambles on! Thanks for these scrambles!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 7, 2021)

Results for week 35: Congratulations to MLGCubez, OriginalUsername, and michaelxfy!

*2x2x2*(122)
1.  1.00 Legomanz
2.  1.28 Sub30cuber
3.  1.37 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  1.61 OriginalUsername
5.  1.66 Khairur Rachim
6.  1.77 Haribo
7.  1.95 darrensaito
8.  1.97 Luke Garrett
9.  2.28 turtwig
10.  2.34 JChambers13
11.  2.56 dycocubix
12.  2.58 Sjviray
13.  2.70 riz3ndrr 
13.  2.70 cuberkid10
15.  2.72 BradenTheMagician
16.  2.74 Dream Cubing
17.  2.83 tJardigradHe
18.  2.84 Benyó
19.  2.89 sean_cut4
20.  2.94 Toothcraver55
21.  3.11 michaelxfy
22.  3.15 Antto Pitkänen
22.  3.15 MartinN13
24.  3.16 CamErone
25.  3.21 Shaun Mack
26.  3.22 Liam Wadek
27.  3.36 the dnf master
28.  3.38 Ty Y.
29.  3.41 John_NOTgood
29.  3.41 Lim Hung
31.  3.42 Cale S
32.  3.45 Nuuk cuber
33.  3.46 KrokosB
34.  3.47 Christopher Fandrich
34.  3.47 Mai Hy
36.  3.49 trangium
36.  3.49 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
38.  3.52 Logan2017DAYR01
39.  3.60 fun at the joy
39.  3.60 Ontricus
41.  3.65 Kacper Jędrzejuk
42.  3.69 PCCuber
43.  3.71 DGCubes
44.  3.81 d2polld
45.  3.86 BMcCl1
46.  3.87 MCuber
46.  3.87 Aleksandar Dukleski
48.  3.90 Mantas Urbanavicius
49.  3.99 Brayden Gilland
49.  3.99 Triangles_are_cubers
51.  4.06 Caleb Rogers
52.  4.09 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
52.  4.09 sigalig
54.  4.10 Oxzowachi
55.  4.13 CubableYT
56.  4.14 Sub1Hour
57.  4.15 Fred Lang
58.  4.20 midnightcuberx
59.  4.21 Θperm
59.  4.21 thelegendary08
61.  4.23 Ianwubby
62.  4.27 seungju choi
63.  4.54 Der Der
64.  4.58 Fisko
65.  4.63 teehee_elan
66.  4.66 theit07
67.  4.69 edcuberrules8473
68.  4.79 Brendyn Dunagan
69.  4.88 Cubey_Tube
69.  4.88 Meisme
71.  4.94 jkx9
72.  5.03 duckyisepic
73.  5.15 drpfisherman
74.  5.19 White KB
75.  5.29 PingPongCuber
76.  5.51 RainbowsAndStuff
77.  5.58 Li Xiang
78.  5.62 John Benwell
79.  5.64 Melonz
80.  5.72 ichcubegerne
81.  5.75 Lewis
82.  5.76 Bilbo7
82.  5.76 Jakub26
84.  5.77 samuel32153
85.  5.82 CallMeJustin
86.  5.84 HD Truong Giang
87.  5.92 soggy_bred
88.  6.00 TheEpicCuber
89.  6.03 MrLunarWolf
90.  6.19 LittleLumos
91.  6.22 linus.sch
92.  6.23 nevinscph
93.  6.38 Melvintnh327
94.  6.40 feli.cubes
95.  6.48 BlueAcidball
96.  6.78 theos
97.  6.83 MarkA64
98.  7.08 GAN11
99.  7.11 cubingmom2
100.  7.38 Mike Hughey
101.  7.39 cuberswoop
102.  7.46 RyanC
103.  7.55 Travelingyoyokid
104.  7.95 Shubh verma
105.  7.99 Jrg
106.  8.10 One Wheel
107.  8.19 Rubika-37-021204
108.  8.77 sporteisvogel
109.  9.73 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
110.  9.95 GDOG2254
111.  10.50 GooesCuber
112.  11.10 thomas.sch
113.  12.71 CalebB
114.  12.80 Jacck
115.  13.62 Joel binu
116.  14.69 Ben Hunter
117.  15.58 Mr Cuber
118.  15.93 Ameyaa Bajaj
119.  16.79 KellanB
120.  17.35 beaux_cuber
121.  19.03 Nash171
122.  DNF Mrhashtagpickle


*3x3x3*(166)
1.  6.00 Luke Garrett
2.  7.47 Khairur Rachim
3.  7.48 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  7.58 Toothcraver55
5.  7.66 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
6.  7.70 Legomanz
7.  8.00 Ty Y.
8.  8.05 Shaun Mack
9.  8.06 MLGCubez
10.  8.12 Mantas Urbanavicius
11.  8.23 Haribo
12.  8.35 DLXCubing
13.  8.49 cuberkid10
14.  8.51 Heewon Seo
15.  8.52 darrensaito
16.  8.61 turtwig
16.  8.61 dycocubix
18.  8.64 Brendyn Dunagan
19.  8.65 tJardigradHe
20.  8.69 Aleksandar Dukleski
21.  8.80 BradenTheMagician
22.  8.85 Charles Jerome
23.  8.94 riz3ndrr 
24.  8.96 fun at the joy
25.  9.09 NathanaelCubes
26.  9.16 Sjviray
27.  9.25 Lim Hung
28.  9.34 BraydenTheCuber
29.  9.39 sean_cut4
30.  9.53 DGCubes
31.  9.61 GenTheThief
32.  9.64 vishwasankarcubing
33.  9.66 leomannen
34.  9.74 Dream Cubing
34.  9.74 michaelxfy
36.  9.76 FaLoL
37.  9.77 FishyIshy
38.  9.83 Logan2017DAYR01
39.  9.99 MartinN13
40.  10.17 Cale S
41.  10.20 Davoda_IV
42.  10.32 tyl3366
43.  10.38 KrokosB
44.  10.41 BMcCl1
45.  10.43 mihnea3000
46.  10.47 Benyó
47.  10.48 Oxzowachi
48.  10.61 ichcubegerne
49.  10.87 Liam Wadek
50.  10.90 Ontricus
51.  11.07 mrsniffles01
52.  11.10 CamErone
53.  11.24 d2polld
54.  11.26 G2013
55.  11.35 the dnf master
56.  11.36 Mai Hy
57.  11.46 vedroboev
58.  11.98 20luky3
59.  12.00 wearephamily1719
60.  12.03 sigalig
61.  12.28 Keenan Johnson
61.  12.28 theit07
63.  12.30 Fred Lang
64.  12.31 PCCuber
65.  12.37 Brayden Gilland
66.  12.39 MCuber
67.  12.50 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
67.  12.50 pizzacrust
69.  12.54 Nuuk cuber
70.  12.58 Scrambled
71.  12.63 Winfaza
72.  12.73 Cubey_Tube
73.  12.79 MasterIcePanda
74.  12.84 xyzzy
75.  13.00 abunickabhi
75.  13.00 PingPongCuber
77.  13.01 Fisko
78.  13.11 Antto Pitkänen
79.  13.14 Kacper Jędrzejuk
80.  13.16 Sub1Hour
81.  13.23 lumes2121
82.  13.48 White KB
83.  13.52 midnightcuberx
84.  13.87 revaldoah
84.  13.87 Ianwubby
86.  13.88 Emir Yusuf
87.  13.91 bennettstouder
88.  14.05 teehee_elan
89.  14.13 50ph14
90.  14.48 CubableYT
91.  14.67 drpfisherman
92.  14.71 chancet4488
93.  14.78 RainbowsAndStuff
93.  14.78 Lvl9001Wizard
95.  14.94 jkx9
96.  15.35 seungju choi
97.  15.47 Der Der
98.  15.59 Melonz
99.  15.69 thatkid
100.  15.70 CallMeJustin
101.  16.19 MarkA64
102.  16.25 SentsuiJack2403
103.  16.36 Bilbo7
104.  16.37 Christopher Fandrich
105.  16.41 TheEpicCuber
106.  16.56 nevinscph
107.  16.59 HD Truong Giang
108.  16.75 Li Xiang
109.  16.80 duckyisepic
110.  17.16 BlueAcidball
111.  17.19 Thecubingcuber347
112.  17.34 huypendragon
113.  17.75 willian_pessoa
114.  18.11 John Benwell
115.  18.14 Petri Krzywacki
116.  18.17 feli.cubes
117.  18.27 RyanSoh
118.  18.46 Simon31415
119.  18.72 Lewis
120.  18.74 CubeRed
121.  19.31 LittleLumos
122.  19.42 Jakub26
123.  19.50 soggy_bred
124.  19.68 M.Sikandar
125.  19.81 Θperm
126.  20.18 Lux
127.  20.98 Jrg
128.  21.19 thelegendary08
129.  22.12 Sub30cuber
130.  22.31 Myanmarcuberzwe
131.  22.49 Neatcubing
132.  22.52 samuel32153
133.  23.03 GAN11
134.  23.06 theos
135.  23.28 Mike Hughey
136.  23.50 One Wheel
137.  23.82 MrLunarWolf
138.  24.00 Travelingyoyokid
139.  24.20 sporteisvogel
140.  24.82 Flow 3x3
141.  25.38 Caleb Rogers
141.  25.38 UPCHAN
143.  26.19 edcuberrules8473
144.  26.33 Md Afam
145.  26.70 Rubika-37-021204
146.  27.18 RyanC
147.  28.08 Thom S.
148.  29.27 GDOG2254
149.  30.52 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
150.  31.13 beaux_cuber
151.  31.71 cubingmom2
152.  32.96 Melvintnh327
153.  33.10 thomas.sch
154.  33.65 GooesCuber
155.  34.01 Ameyaa Bajaj
156.  35.72 Mr Cuber
157.  36.12 MatsBergsten
158.  38.40 Jacck
159.  40.48 Joel binu
160.  41.34 krish_p
161.  43.26 Ben Hunter
162.  45.54 KellanB
163.  1:11.77 Nash171
164.  1:20.70 RadicalRick
165.  1:33.03 Shubh verma
166.  DNF John_NOTgood


*4x4x4*(89)
1.  30.28 OriginalUsername
2.  30.57 tJardigradHe
3.  30.71 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  31.38 Luke Garrett
5.  32.06 darrensaito
6.  32.90 Khairur Rachim
7.  33.03 vishwasankarcubing
8.  33.30 riz3ndrr 
9.  33.44 Mantas Urbanavicius
10.  34.23 Benyó
11.  34.84 Dream Cubing
12.  36.35 Lim Hung
13.  36.57 FaLoL
14.  37.34 ichcubegerne
15.  37.44 michaelxfy
16.  37.97 Oxzowachi
17.  38.24 turtwig
18.  38.45 G2013
19.  39.08 MCuber
20.  39.11 DGCubes
21.  39.36 Sjviray
22.  39.53 DLXCubing
23.  39.80 BradenTheMagician
24.  40.03 sean_cut4
25.  40.06 sigalig
26.  40.76 Aleksandar Dukleski
27.  41.23 Cale S
28.  41.57 Raymos Castillo
29.  42.88 MartinN13
30.  44.24 Logan2017DAYR01
31.  44.97 nevinscph
32.  45.02 BMcCl1
33.  45.12 Ontricus
34.  46.29 wearephamily1719
35.  46.76 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
36.  46.92 CamErone
37.  47.10 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
38.  47.84 Sub1Hour
39.  48.05 Ianwubby
40.  48.17 John_NOTgood
41.  48.60 Emir Yusuf
42.  49.26 midnightcuberx
43.  49.60 pizzacrust
44.  49.73 HD Truong Giang
45.  49.77 Antto Pitkänen
46.  50.63 Liam Wadek
47.  51.93 Nuuk cuber
48.  52.46 drpfisherman
49.  53.13 Fisko
50.  53.47 teehee_elan
51.  54.75 PingPongCuber
52.  55.01 LittleLumos
53.  55.33 revaldoah
54.  56.89 PCCuber
55.  58.26 Der Der
56.  59.36 chancet4488
57.  59.98 thatkid
58.  1:00.62 Winfaza
59.  1:01.76 the dnf master
60.  1:02.39 Triangles_are_cubers
61.  1:03.57 Li Xiang
62.  1:03.73 Cubey_Tube
63.  1:03.82 d2polld
64.  1:05.42 Sub30cuber
65.  1:08.73 One Wheel
66.  1:09.42 White KB
67.  1:11.88 seungju choi
68.  1:14.00 duckyisepic
69.  1:15.92 BlueAcidball
70.  1:17.29 Θperm
71.  1:18.58 Jakub26
72.  1:19.46 Mai Hy
73.  1:20.46 Jrg
74.  1:23.04 theos
75.  1:31.84 RainbowsAndStuff
76.  1:34.73 MrLunarWolf
77.  1:36.76 Rubika-37-021204
78.  1:37.64 Melonz
79.  1:38.45 sporteisvogel
80.  1:46.79 jkx9
81.  1:47.86 thomas.sch
82.  1:49.28 Jacck
83.  1:50.11 MarkA64
84.  1:51.43 GAN11
85.  1:53.87 CallMeJustin
86.  2:04.21 RyanC
87.  2:05.97 samuel32153
88.  2:27.35 Melvintnh327
89.  DNF Bilbo7


*5x5x5*(58)
1.  53.33 MLGCubez
2.  57.23 Dream Cubing
3.  59.05 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1:00.05 cuberkid10
5.  1:00.26 Lim Hung
6.  1:03.37 FaLoL
7.  1:03.97 Benyó
8.  1:04.75 Luke Garrett
9.  1:05.38 michaelxfy
10.  1:05.43 turtwig
11.  1:06.49 darrensaito
12.  1:06.58 Khairur Rachim
13.  1:09.58 ichcubegerne
14.  1:12.98 MartinN13
15.  1:13.10 sigalig
16.  1:17.50 Keroma12
17.  1:18.04 Aleksandar Dukleski
18.  1:20.37 leomannen
19.  1:20.82 DGCubes
20.  1:23.71 Liam Wadek
21.  1:25.22 BradenTheMagician
22.  1:25.32 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
23.  1:25.53 CamErone
24.  1:26.32 nevinscph
25.  1:30.13 Ontricus
26.  1:31.11 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
27.  1:32.09 vedroboev
28.  1:32.65 sean_cut4
29.  1:33.55 Sub1Hour
30.  1:35.38 Nuuk cuber
31.  1:37.38 Ianwubby
32.  1:40.11 BMcCl1
33.  1:44.83 PingPongCuber
34.  1:45.66 Antto Pitkänen
35.  1:46.31 the dnf master
36.  1:46.79 LittleLumos
37.  1:47.45 Fisko
38.  1:54.54 thatkid
39.  1:57.41 Der Der
40.  2:00.13 CubableYT
41.  2:01.87 teehee_elan
42.  2:15.42 One Wheel
43.  2:18.63 Jrg
44.  2:20.13 theos
45.  2:27.84 MrLunarWolf
46.  2:27.93 Lux
47.  2:29.31 Rubika-37-021204
48.  2:33.09 White KB
49.  2:49.74 sporteisvogel
50.  2:52.79 Jacck
51.  2:59.03 linus.sch
52.  3:02.74 thomas.sch
53.  3:11.30 PCCuber
54.  3:26.40 Cubey_Tube
55.  4:41.75 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
56.  DNF Bilbo7
56.  DNF midnightcuberx
56.  DNF RyanC


*6x6x6*(24)
1.  1:42.08 Dream Cubing
2.  1:42.82 Benyó
3.  1:45.37 Lim Hung


Spoiler



4.  1:54.26 OriginalUsername
5.  1:56.88 ichcubegerne
6.  2:02.49 FaLoL
7.  2:04.11 michaelxfy
8.  2:15.87 sigalig
9.  2:16.18 turtwig
10.  2:27.06 nevinscph
11.  2:30.69 darrensaito
12.  2:30.87 Aleksandar Dukleski
13.  2:33.22 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
14.  2:45.68 Liam Wadek
15.  2:49.90 DGCubes
16.  3:19.48 LittleLumos
17.  3:28.93 PingPongCuber
18.  4:06.73 One Wheel
19.  4:28.80 Jrg
20.  4:45.71 White KB
21.  4:47.63 Rubika-37-021204
22.  5:15.71 sporteisvogel
23.  5:26.75 thomas.sch
24.  5:54.85 MrLunarWolf


*7x7x7*(25)
1.  2:19.52 Lim Hung
2.  2:20.45 Sub30cuber
3.  2:24.81 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  2:37.01 Benyó
5.  2:51.59 FaLoL
6.  2:54.67 OriginalUsername
7.  3:02.38 michaelxfy
8.  3:06.11 ichcubegerne
9.  3:21.59 turtwig
10.  3:35.06 nevinscph
11.  3:38.26 sigalig
12.  3:41.61 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
13.  3:46.02 colegemuth
14.  3:46.95 Liam Wadek
15.  3:58.51 DGCubes
16.  5:26.95 PingPongCuber
17.  5:34.93 LittleLumos
18.  6:02.19 One Wheel
19.  6:10.58 Jrg
20.  7:12.68 Rubika-37-021204
21.  7:56.57 sporteisvogel
22.  8:27.44 MrLunarWolf
23.  DNF Dylan Swarts
23.  DNF White KB
23.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(37)
1.  2.89 Khairur Rachim
2.  5.23 Haribo
3.  7.61 turtwig


Spoiler



4.  7.74 CallMeJustin
5.  8.34 Benyó
6.  8.73 OriginalUsername
7.  9.44 MLGCubez
8.  9.76 ichcubegerne
9.  10.18 Luke Garrett
10.  10.34 seungju choi
11.  11.21 sean_cut4
12.  13.02 BradenTheMagician
13.  13.20 Shaun Mack
14.  14.15 sigalig
15.  20.16 T1_M0
16.  20.28 nevinscph
17.  21.14 Li Xiang
18.  21.71 MatsBergsten
19.  27.54 michaelxfy
20.  27.61 Jakub26
21.  33.40 Fisko
22.  33.80 midnightcuberx
23.  34.61 John Benwell
24.  35.24 PingPongCuber
25.  36.67 Mike Hughey
26.  40.24 theos
27.  48.64 thomas.sch
28.  50.59 White KB
29.  55.86 Jacck
30.  1:03.10 jkx9
31.  1:38.41 Cubey_Tube
32.  1:50.42 BlueAcidball
33.  2:33.92 Nash171
34.  2:59.62 sporteisvogel
35.  3:22.72 linus.sch
36.  DNF darrensaito
36.  DNF CamErone


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(23)
1.  18.80 G2013
2.  21.09 sigalig
3.  22.51 seungju choi


Spoiler



4.  26.39 T1_M0
5.  31.57 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
6.  32.63 Keroma12
7.  39.74 abunickabhi
8.  44.82 Jakub26
9.  56.88 MLGCubez
10.  58.35 nevinscph
11.  59.07 fun at the joy
12.  1:15.05 Benyó
13.  1:16.11 thatkid
14.  1:29.83 MatsBergsten
15.  1:37.09 michaelxfy
16.  2:09.76 filmip
17.  2:21.46 Der Der
18.  2:45.47 Jacck
19.  2:53.91 d2polld
20.  2:59.13 PingPongCuber
21.  3:24.34 theos
22.  5:20.65 thomas.sch
23.  9:18.45 sporteisvogel


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(7)
1.  2:37.94 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  3:27.35 seungju choi
3.  3:30.89 Keroma12


Spoiler



4.  4:07.81 nevinscph
5.  6:19.91 MatsBergsten
6.  8:19.80 Jacck
7.  10:33.12 theos


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(4)
1.  11:22.48 nevinscph
2.  15:23.58 MatsBergsten
3.  DNF Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  DNF Keroma12

*6x6x6 blindfolded*(4)
1.  43:22.18 MatsBergsten
2.  DNF Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  DNF nevinscph
2.  DNF LittleLumos

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten
1.  DNF nevinscph

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(6)
1.  47/65 60:00 sigalig
2.  15/16 24:10 Keroma12
3.  3/3 12:23 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  2/3 12:06 MatsBergsten
5.  2/3 29:46 thomas.sch
6.  2/4 12:20 nevinscph


*3x3x3 one-handed*(85)
1.  10.50 Luke Garrett
2.  10.80 riz3ndrr 
3.  11.08 Elo13


Spoiler



4.  11.15 Khairur Rachim
5.  13.14 OriginalUsername
6.  13.29 GenTheThief
7.  13.55 Shaun Mack
8.  13.61 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
9.  13.88 darrensaito
10.  14.01 Dream Cubing
11.  14.17 MLGCubez
12.  14.59 Charles Jerome
13.  15.36 turtwig
14.  15.47 Mantas Urbanavicius
15.  15.57 dycocubix
16.  15.75 sean_cut4
17.  15.78 Lim Hung
18.  15.87 NathanaelCubes
19.  16.03 mihnea3000
20.  16.24 ichcubegerne
21.  16.49 michaelxfy
22.  16.54 abunickabhi
23.  16.83 Oxzowachi
24.  16.89 MCuber
25.  17.17 midnightcuberx
26.  17.94 CamErone
27.  18.05 Benyó
28.  18.32 cuberkid10
29.  18.92 G2013
30.  19.08 Aleksandar Dukleski
31.  19.09 FaLoL
32.  19.74 BradenTheMagician
33.  20.15 John_NOTgood
34.  20.42 DGCubes
35.  21.23 Logan2017DAYR01
36.  21.69 Ontricus
37.  22.02 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
38.  22.08 revaldoah
39.  22.87 PCCuber
40.  22.93 Liam Wadek
41.  22.95 vedroboev
42.  23.14 xyzzy
43.  23.45 sigalig
44.  23.58 MasterIcePanda
45.  23.67 drpfisherman
46.  23.92 the dnf master
47.  24.08 Raymos Castillo
48.  27.10 Fisko
49.  27.87 RyanSoh
50.  28.07 d2polld
51.  28.31 teehee_elan
52.  28.45 BMcCl1
53.  29.00 PingPongCuber
54.  29.45 TheEpicCuber
55.  29.69 CubableYT
56.  29.81 seungju choi
57.  30.16 Bilbo7
58.  30.27 Winfaza
59.  32.76 Nuuk cuber
60.  33.14 Thecubingcuber347
61.  33.25 chancet4488
62.  33.98 LittleLumos
63.  34.08 tyl3366
64.  38.61 White KB
65.  39.31 Der Der
66.  39.35 nevinscph
67.  39.64 Cubey_Tube
68.  40.48 BlueAcidball
69.  41.10 Jakub26
70.  43.65 Melonz
71.  43.89 Mike Hughey
72.  44.21 jkx9
73.  48.77 CallMeJustin
74.  50.95 sporteisvogel
75.  53.39 beaux_cuber
76.  59.96 theos
77.  1:00.70 Jacck
78.  1:02.09 feli.cubes
79.  1:04.95 Rubika-37-021204
80.  1:11.91 thomas.sch
81.  1:17.57 MrLunarWolf
82.  1:30.75 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
83.  3:07.09 MatsBergsten
84.  3:19.22 Joel binu
85.  DNF MartinN13


*3x3x3 With feet*(3)
1.  49.46 DGCubes
2.  1:44.24 Li Xiang
3.  3:32.37 Melonz

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(14)
1.  41.91 ichcubegerne
2.  47.63 Nuuk cuber
3.  58.55 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  1:00.56 PingPongCuber
5.  1:11.11 darrensaito
6.  1:14.09 T1_M0
7.  1:15.91 John_NOTgood
8.  1:18.26 MartinN13
9.  1:29.09 theos
10.  1:35.78 Jacck
11.  2:58.10 MatsBergsten
12.  DNF G2013
12.  DNF Joel binu
12.  DNF Melvintnh327


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(6)
1.  27.00 (24, 28, 29) Benyó
2.  51.00 (41, 57, 55) Liam Wadek
3.  60.33 (65, 60, 56) YoshimuraRoyLee_Official


Spoiler



4.  DNF (35, DNS, DNS) filmip
4.  DNF (DNF, DNF, 35) arbivara
4.  DNF (52, DNS, DNS) OriEy


*2-3-4 Relay*(46)
1.  41.79 MLGCubez
2.  44.33 fun at the joy
3.  45.30 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  46.56 Khairur Rachim
5.  47.89 turtwig
6.  47.98 darrensaito
7.  49.97 Luke Garrett
8.  52.74 Benyó
9.  52.75 BradenTheMagician
10.  55.82 Lim Hung
11.  55.96 Aleksandar Dukleski
12.  56.54 michaelxfy
13.  57.46 ichcubegerne
14.  57.92 DGCubes
15.  59.01 Sjviray
16.  59.92 midnightcuberx
17.  1:00.74 MartinN13
18.  1:00.84 Ontricus
19.  1:01.26 John_NOTgood
20.  1:08.24 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
21.  1:09.20 drpfisherman
22.  1:09.86 BMcCl1
23.  1:10.67 Antto Pitkänen
24.  1:13.99 Fisko
25.  1:14.22 Nuuk cuber
26.  1:14.76 nevinscph
27.  1:17.00 PCCuber
28.  1:20.94 Brayden Gilland
29.  1:21.02 teehee_elan
30.  1:25.56 d2polld
31.  1:29.75 White KB
32.  1:34.07 Der Der
33.  1:35.14 Cubey_Tube
34.  1:36.83 Li Xiang
35.  1:41.89 BlueAcidball
36.  1:43.33 Θperm
37.  1:50.72 seungju choi
38.  1:56.38 jkx9
39.  2:04.30 Jrg
40.  2:06.59 MrLunarWolf
41.  2:30.76 CallMeJustin
42.  2:32.28 RyanC
43.  2:40.97 samuel32153
44.  2:43.35 theos
45.  2:45.75 GAN11
46.  3:45.89 Jacck


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(27)
1.  1:44.01 MLGCubez
2.  1:48.73 Luke Garrett
3.  1:52.12 Lim Hung


Spoiler



4.  1:52.87 darrensaito
5.  1:54.68 Benyó
6.  1:54.76 OriginalUsername
7.  1:59.62 Khairur Rachim
8.  2:02.07 ichcubegerne
9.  2:02.55 michaelxfy
10.  2:03.87 turtwig
11.  2:19.88 DGCubes
12.  2:21.62 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
13.  2:32.15 nevinscph
14.  2:34.84 Ontricus
15.  2:35.55 John_NOTgood
16.  2:42.32 BMcCl1
17.  2:56.47 Antto Pitkänen
18.  3:20.40 Fisko
19.  3:24.04 teehee_elan
20.  3:40.89 Der Der
21.  3:59.40 White KB
22.  4:30.85 PCCuber
23.  4:40.61 MrLunarWolf
24.  4:42.24 Jrg
25.  4:52.26 theos
26.  4:55.33 Cubey_Tube
27.  7:50.42 RyanC


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(13)
1.  3:38.57 Benyó
2.  3:48.94 fun at the joy
3.  3:53.39 michaelxfy


Spoiler



4.  4:12.91 ichcubegerne
5.  4:15.81 turtwig
6.  4:50.31 Keroma12
7.  5:08.30 nevinscph
8.  5:19.87 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
9.  7:45.48 One Wheel
10.  8:19.78 White KB
11.  8:48.95 theos
12.  9:53.30 Jrg
13.  10:20.88 MrLunarWolf


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(12)
1.  5:59.41 Benyó
2.  7:10.22 ichcubegerne
3.  7:12.50 turtwig


Spoiler



4.  7:23.01 michaelxfy
5.  8:05.53 dycocubix
6.  8:32.84 Keroma12
7.  8:55.32 nevinscph
8.  9:20.78 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
9.  10:15.13 sean_cut4
10.  16:28.82 Jrg
11.  17:15.51 White KB
12.  19:37.88 MrLunarWolf


*Clock*(40)
1.  4.48 JChambers13
2.  4.62 MartinN13
3.  5.03 michaelxfy


Spoiler



4.  5.42 Christopher Fandrich
5.  5.43 Brendyn Dunagan
6.  5.55 Liam Wadek
6.  5.55 vishwasankarcubing
8.  6.16 CamErone
9.  6.55 50ph14
10.  6.97 MLGCubez
11.  7.84 Lim Hung
12.  8.18 OriginalUsername
13.  8.32 Li Xiang
14.  8.34 BradenTheMagician
15.  8.49 T1_M0
16.  8.63 fun at the joy
17.  8.75 Kacper Jędrzejuk
18.  9.43 Luke Garrett
19.  9.65 darrensaito
20.  9.76 ichcubegerne
21.  10.97 revaldoah
22.  10.98 Nuuk cuber
23.  11.93 Benyó
24.  12.82 Brayden Gilland
25.  13.04 White KB
26.  13.11 cubingmom2
27.  13.40 feli.cubes
28.  13.87 Fisko
29.  16.38 abunickabhi
30.  17.95 Der Der
31.  18.82 MrLunarWolf
32.  20.70 Jacck
33.  20.79 nevinscph
34.  21.31 d2polld
35.  24.08 PCCuber
36.  25.46 sporteisvogel
37.  26.39 BMcCl1
38.  26.42 teehee_elan
39.  38.70 Mr Cuber
40.  DNF riz3ndrr


*Megaminx*(29)
1.  41.06 AidanNoogie
2.  43.31 KrokosB
3.  44.86 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  49.20 Khairur Rachim
5.  52.99 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
6.  55.44 michaelxfy
7.  55.57 OriginalUsername
8.  55.96 darrensaito
9.  1:03.00 Mantas Urbanavicius
10.  1:05.07 MCuber
11.  1:05.08 Benyó
12.  1:08.96 BradenTheMagician
13.  1:13.35 Liam Wadek
14.  1:13.87 ichcubegerne
15.  1:19.84 Triangles_are_cubers
16.  1:29.38 Fisko
17.  1:33.98 midnightcuberx
18.  1:42.60 PingPongCuber
19.  1:50.10 nevinscph
20.  2:00.03 d2polld
21.  2:04.56 Cubey_Tube
22.  2:09.12 PCCuber
23.  2:31.43 One Wheel
24.  2:32.82 teehee_elan
25.  2:48.03 theos
26.  3:00.42 Jacck
27.  3:24.15 sporteisvogel
28.  3:32.71 thomas.sch
29.  DNF Bilbo7


*Pyraminx*(62)
1.  2.02 Toothcraver55
2.  2.28 MLGCubez
3.  2.58 50ph14


Spoiler



4.  2.65 DGCubes
5.  3.25 Logan2017DAYR01
6.  3.44 Shaun Mack
7.  3.55 OriginalUsername
8.  3.60 DLXCubing
9.  3.66 Ontricus
10.  3.77 darrensaito
11.  3.83 CamErone
12.  3.99 BradenTheMagician
13.  4.28 wearephamily1719
14.  4.37 Brendyn Dunagan
15.  4.39 Luke Garrett
16.  4.71 MartinN13
17.  4.91 michaelxfy
17.  4.91 JChambers13
19.  5.19 MCuber
20.  5.45 Liam Wadek
21.  5.55 Triangles_are_cubers
22.  5.62 Raymos Castillo
23.  5.64 Emir Yusuf
24.  5.84 sean_cut4
25.  5.92 Kacper Jędrzejuk
26.  6.10 ichcubegerne
27.  6.31 Fisko
28.  6.33 midnightcuberx
29.  6.41 Benyó
30.  6.42 Brayden Gilland
31.  6.55 T1_M0
32.  6.72 Antto Pitkänen
33.  6.89 Nuuk cuber
34.  7.47 theit07
35.  7.50 Li Xiang
36.  8.23 theos
37.  8.81 PingPongCuber
38.  9.21 RyanC
39.  9.99 Cubey_Tube
40.  10.16 Keroma12
41.  10.25 Mike Hughey
42.  10.49 White KB
43.  10.78 RainbowsAndStuff
44.  10.85 sporteisvogel
45.  11.03 cubingmom2
46.  11.27 Der Der
47.  11.39 d2polld
48.  11.68 teehee_elan
49.  12.62 nevinscph
50.  13.22 MrLunarWolf
51.  13.61 Melonz
52.  13.82 feli.cubes
53.  14.05 Travelingyoyokid
54.  15.01 Jacck
55.  16.15 Rubika-37-021204
56.  16.19 Mr Cuber
57.  16.75 thomas.sch
58.  17.63 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
59.  18.43 CallMeJustin
60.  18.99 cuberswoop
61.  22.23 Mrhashtagpickle
62.  22.94 Ben Hunter


*Square-1*(53)
1.  5.19 Christopher Fandrich
2.  7.21 Brendyn Dunagan
3.  7.53 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  7.82 Oxzowachi
5.  8.21 mrsniffles01
6.  9.09 Shaun Mack
7.  9.96 CamErone
8.  10.41 Cale S
9.  10.46 Ty Y.
10.  10.52 KardTrickKid_YT
11.  10.97 Charles Jerome
12.  11.53 MaksymilianMisiak
13.  11.87 Luke Garrett
14.  12.17 DLXCubing
15.  12.78 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
16.  13.00 darrensaito
17.  13.33 Lim Hung
18.  13.94 20luky3
19.  13.98 michaelxfy
20.  14.32 BradenTheMagician
20.  14.32 OriginalUsername
22.  14.39 fun at the joy
23.  14.70 ichcubegerne
24.  15.25 Antto Pitkänen
25.  15.58 Benyó
26.  16.06 Legomanz
27.  16.26 Logan2017DAYR01
28.  16.28 Thom S.
29.  17.97 PCCuber
30.  17.99 John_NOTgood
31.  19.01 MCuber
32.  19.29 DGCubes
33.  19.72 PingPongCuber
34.  20.30 midnightcuberx
35.  21.30 Fisko
36.  21.74 Dream Cubing
37.  23.31 Kacper Jędrzejuk
38.  24.02 the dnf master
39.  26.62 Liam Wadek
40.  29.70 Jakub26
41.  31.28 feli.cubes
42.  33.78 Nuuk cuber
43.  36.91 MrLunarWolf
44.  37.81 teehee_elan
45.  40.58 Li Xiang
46.  43.08 soggy_bred
47.  43.77 Mike Hughey
48.  47.45 nevinscph
49.  49.98 White KB
50.  53.31 sporteisvogel
51.  55.71 Cubey_Tube
52.  1:04.27 Der Der
53.  1:27.09 Jacck


*Skewb*(61)
1.  2.40 riz3ndrr 
2.  2.66 Legomanz
3.  2.78 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  3.11 Ty Y.
5.  3.12 Urho Kinnunen
6.  3.20 Brendyn Dunagan
7.  3.25 OriginalUsername
8.  3.68 Cale S
9.  3.75 Shaun Mack
10.  4.32 darrensaito
11.  4.38 Kacper Jędrzejuk
12.  4.43 michaelxfy
13.  4.62 leomannen
14.  4.87 sean_cut4
15.  5.25 Lim Hung
16.  5.29 MartinN13
17.  5.58 Antto Pitkänen
18.  5.71 Logan2017DAYR01
18.  5.71 Luke Garrett
20.  5.83 BradenTheMagician
21.  6.08 Raymos Castillo
22.  6.26 ichcubegerne
23.  6.31 d2polld
24.  6.38 Liam Wadek
25.  6.49 DGCubes
26.  6.71 CamErone
27.  6.74 Christopher Fandrich
28.  7.12 Triangles_are_cubers
29.  7.32 Dream Cubing
30.  7.55 Li Xiang
31.  7.93 Keroma12
32.  7.97 feli.cubes
33.  8.11 Emir Yusuf
34.  8.49 Benyó
35.  8.50 Fisko
35.  8.50 midnightcuberx
37.  8.63 Nuuk cuber
38.  8.80 Cubey_Tube
39.  8.93 theos
40.  8.99 Ontricus
41.  9.90 teehee_elan
42.  9.95 Lewis
43.  10.16 nevinscph
44.  10.19 Θperm
45.  11.24 Brayden Gilland
46.  11.33 John_NOTgood
47.  11.73 White KB
48.  11.80 PingPongCuber
49.  12.31 MrLunarWolf
50.  12.32 Travelingyoyokid
51.  12.94 Thecubingcuber347
52.  13.53 GDOG2254
53.  14.35 Mike Hughey
54.  15.08 RyanC
55.  15.55 Rubika-37-021204
56.  17.44 Jacck
57.  18.54 cubingmom2
58.  20.94 sporteisvogel
59.  26.48 cuberswoop
60.  26.55 Der Der
61.  41.29 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx


*Kilominx*(8)
1.  25.63 ichcubegerne
2.  26.32 BradenTheMagician
3.  26.68 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  32.50 Nuuk cuber
5.  47.88 PingPongCuber
6.  53.66 PCCuber
7.  2:22.05 beaux_cuber
8.  3:11.16 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx


*Mini Guildford*(10)
1.  3:28.40 MLGCubez
2.  3:59.04 michaelxfy
3.  4:33.85 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  5:01.33 ichcubegerne
5.  5:45.67 Antto Pitkänen
6.  6:41.69 Fisko
7.  8:58.20 PCCuber
8.  9:14.78 White KB
9.  9:32.81 Der Der
10.  11:56.99 MrLunarWolf


*Redi Cube*(14)
1.  10.09 DGCubes
2.  10.27 BMcCl1
3.  11.03 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  15.81 Raymos Castillo
5.  16.81 Fisko
6.  17.41 PingPongCuber
7.  22.39 theos
8.  24.15 Nuuk cuber
9.  35.88 Mike Hughey
10.  37.70 Rubika-37-021204
11.  39.12 thomas.sch
12.  44.75 Jacck
13.  53.08 teehee_elan
14.  58.14 RainbowsAndStuff


*Master Pyraminx*(5)
1.  23.97 DGCubes
2.  35.32 ichcubegerne
3.  50.85 PingPongCuber


Spoiler



4.  1:05.99 Jacck
5.  1:09.25 Thecubingcuber347


*15 Puzzle*(6)
1.  14.66 thelegendary08
2.  17.40 Li Xiang
3.  21.56 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  23.84 PingPongCuber
5.  26.56 Raymos Castillo
6.  1:01.36 Caleb Rogers


*Speed Fewest Moves*(3)
1.  44.09 Jacck
2.  55.59 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
3.  DNF TaliwangCube

*Mirror Blocks*(9)
1.  16.72 BradenTheMagician
2.  20.89 ichcubegerne
3.  50.14 Nuuk cuber


Spoiler



4.  1:05.88 jkx9
5.  1:30.03 White KB
6.  1:48.35 Der Der
7.  2:52.65 PCCuber
8.  DNF thomas.sch
8.  DNF RyanC


*Curvy Copter*(2)
1.  2:03.86 DGCubes
2.  4:28.62 thomas.sch

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(6)
1.  24.69 Charles Jerome
2.  28.05 Skullush
3.  28.92 edd_dib


Spoiler



4.  50.79 PingPongCuber
5.  1:55.92 kits_
6.  3:02.17 Rubika-37-021204



*Contest results*(192)
1.  910 MLGCubez
2.  899 OriginalUsername
3.  841 michaelxfy


Spoiler



4.  822 Benyó
5.  806 darrensaito
6.  791 Luke Garrett
7.  782 ichcubegerne
8.  725 BradenTheMagician
9.  701 Lim Hung
10.  660 DGCubes
11.  657 turtwig
12.  655 Khairur Rachim
13.  587 Dream Cubing
14.  575 Liam Wadek
15.  565 CamErone
16.  559 sean_cut4
17.  541 Shaun Mack
18.  534 MartinN13
19.  532 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
20.  513 nevinscph
21.  499 riz3ndrr 
22.  487 Ontricus
23.  480 sigalig
24.  475 Logan2017DAYR01
25.  473 Fisko
26.  470 Nuuk cuber
27.  460 Aleksandar Dukleski
28.  455 PingPongCuber
29.  438 midnightcuberx
29.  438 Antto Pitkänen
31.  423 Mantas Urbanavicius
32.  421 MCuber
33.  412 Brendyn Dunagan
34.  402 BMcCl1
35.  397 Cale S
36.  393 Oxzowachi
37.  390 cuberkid10
37.  390 PCCuber
39.  385 FaLoL
40.  383 d2polld
41.  382 Legomanz
42.  379 fun at the joy
43.  369 Ty Y.
43.  369 White KB
45.  364 Sjviray
46.  355 dycocubix
47.  354 teehee_elan
48.  351 tJardigradHe
49.  341 the dnf master
50.  335 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
50.  335 Toothcraver55
52.  331 DLXCubing
53.  324 Cubey_Tube
54.  322 Der Der
55.  319 Haribo
56.  315 Kacper Jędrzejuk
56.  315 John_NOTgood
58.  305 Li Xiang
59.  291 G2013
60.  290 Christopher Fandrich
61.  289 seungju choi
62.  283 Charles Jerome
63.  275 Brayden Gilland
64.  261 theos
64.  261 vishwasankarcubing
66.  251 KrokosB
67.  250 Sub1Hour
67.  250 drpfisherman
69.  237 Ianwubby
70.  234 leomannen
71.  226 Mai Hy
71.  226 LittleLumos
73.  225 Sub30cuber
74.  223 GenTheThief
74.  223 MrLunarWolf
74.  223 wearephamily1719
77.  217 NathanaelCubes
78.  214 Raymos Castillo
79.  211 Keroma12
80.  210 Emir Yusuf
81.  209 CubableYT
82.  208 Triangles_are_cubers
83.  204 JChambers13
84.  202 abunickabhi
85.  201 revaldoah
86.  199 Jakub26
86.  199 vedroboev
88.  198 theit07
89.  196 mihnea3000
90.  194 jkx9
91.  193 Jacck
92.  189 CallMeJustin
93.  182 sporteisvogel
94.  177 50ph14
95.  175 feli.cubes
95.  175 Fred Lang
97.  173 Melonz
98.  172 mrsniffles01
99.  171 RainbowsAndStuff
100.  168 Θperm
101.  167 Winfaza
102.  164 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
103.  162 BlueAcidball
103.  162 Jrg
105.  161 Bilbo7
106.  158 MatsBergsten
107.  156 Heewon Seo
108.  155 tyl3366
109.  153 pizzacrust
109.  153 thatkid
111.  152 Mike Hughey
111.  152 One Wheel
111.  152 20luky3
111.  152 HD Truong Giang
115.  145 chancet4488
116.  144 xyzzy
117.  143 Rubika-37-021204
117.  143 MasterIcePanda
119.  142 thomas.sch
119.  142 BraydenTheCuber
121.  140 duckyisepic
122.  138 TheEpicCuber
123.  133 FishyIshy
124.  131 T1_M0
125.  129 Davoda_IV
126.  123 John Benwell
127.  117 Lewis
128.  116 thelegendary08
129.  113 RyanC
130.  109 Keenan Johnson
131.  108 MarkA64
132.  107 Thecubingcuber347
132.  107 Caleb Rogers
134.  100 Scrambled
135.  97 soggy_bred
136.  94 RyanSoh
137.  92 samuel32153
138.  89 trangium
138.  89 lumes2121
138.  89 cubingmom2
141.  87 Elo13
142.  85 edcuberrules8473
143.  83 bennettstouder
144.  80 Travelingyoyokid
145.  78 GAN11
146.  76 Lvl9001Wizard
147.  68 SentsuiJack2403
148.  67 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
149.  62 Lux
150.  61 Melvintnh327
151.  59 Urho Kinnunen
152.  58 huypendragon
153.  57 willian_pessoa
154.  55 linus.sch
154.  55 Meisme
154.  55 Petri Krzywacki
157.  53 Thom S.
158.  52 Simon31415
159.  50 CubeRed
160.  49 GDOG2254
161.  48 KardTrickKid_YT
162.  46 MaksymilianMisiak
162.  46 M.Sikandar
164.  44 beaux_cuber
165.  40 Myanmarcuberzwe
166.  39 Neatcubing
167.  35 Mr Cuber
168.  34 cuberswoop
169.  33 Joel binu
169.  33 AidanNoogie
171.  30 GooesCuber
171.  30 Flow 3x3
173.  29 filmip
174.  28 UPCHAN
175.  26 Shubh verma
175.  26 Md Afam
177.  22 Ameyaa Bajaj
178.  21 Ben Hunter
178.  21 Nash171
180.  20 colegemuth
181.  14 KellanB
182.  13 arbivara
183.  12 CalebB
184.  11 OriEy
185.  10 Dylan Swarts
185.  10 krish_p
187.  9 Skullush
188.  8 edd_dib
188.  8 TaliwangCube
190.  7 Mrhashtagpickle
191.  6 RadicalRick
191.  6 kits_


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 14, 2021)

192 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 23!

That means our winner this week is *sigalig!* Congratulations!!


----------

